# Nominations Paint Pro Of The Quarter (1st Quarter 2015)



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

We are opening nominations for Paint Pro Of The Quarter (1st Quarter 2015) today!

The Paint Pro of the Quarter will receive the following:
http://www.painttalk.com/articles/paint-pro-of-the-quarter/


*$1000 eGift Card* and PaintTalk swag*
*Featured in our Newsletter*
*A custom badge in the community*
*Listed on our Paint Pro of the Quarter page*

_*If you prefer, we can send $1,000 to your PayPal account.​_

The best thing about this community is the wisdom, experience, and support shared. Without this professional camaraderie and mentorship there would be no purpose to PaintTalk. The Paint Pro of the Month program gives you the opportunity to say, “Thank You!” to your fellow members of PaintTalk who have helped you make the most out of your profession.

*With that said, who is the first PaintTalk member that comes to mind whom you respect, appreciate, and who exemplifies professional prowess? That’s who you should nominate.*

Nominations will be accepted until *January 31, 2014* after which we will total up the count to determine the top 5 member nominations. Then we’ll open up the official voting poll to all PaintTalk members. 

*To Qualify:*

- Nominees must have a minimum of 250 posts in the community.

- Nominees must be willing to provide a picture (business logo is fine) and a unique biography. Failing to provide these in a timely manner will disqualify the nomination so you may want to *start working on your stories now*, just in case! You can see examples here: http://www.painttalk.com/f32/

-You may not nominate yourself.

*Rules:*

- You can only win Paint Pro of the Month one time per year.

- Each member can only nominate ONE member per voting cycle.

- Soliciting votes by offering payment of any sort will result in the nominee's name being removed

- You are welcome to nominate any member of PaintTalk. However, we, the PaintTalk Staff, reserve the right to screen all nominees.

- As members of the community, *moderators are also eligible for nomination.*

*Additional Notes:*

- Nominations are posted publicly here. This is your Paint Pro of the Month, for you, by you. Having this process public helps everyone see that the nominations are chosen by the community.

- However, voting is anonymous. Each member gets only ONE vote, but no one can see who voted for whom. You can only see how many votes each nominee receives.

Are you ready to get started? 
*Just post a reply below with the exact username of the member you choose to nominate and/or a link to their profile.*

Let the nominations begin! :thumbup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I'd Like to nominate Straight Lines.

http://www.painttalk.com/members/straight_lines-593/


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Rbriggs82
I don't know how to post a link.
Somebody pick me up?

http://www.painttalk.com/members/rbriggs82-14558/


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I would like to nominate GeorgeZ. 

http://www.painttalk.com/members/george-z-10/


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

This time my nomination goes to DeanV
http://www.painttalk.com/members/deanv-57/


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I also Nominate GeorgeZ. 

http://www.painttalk.com/members/george-z-10/


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I nominate Brian C. I also don't know how to post his link. Not on my phone anyhow.

_edit: Brain C declined_


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I nominate RH. Don't know how to do fancy links either.

http://www.painttalk.com/members/rh-7024/


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I nominate cdpainting, because I'm a man of my word and my vote can be bought.

http://www.painttalk.com/members/cdpainting-15667/


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I nominate Brian C. I also don't know how to post his link. Not on my phone anyhow.


thanks Aaron, but I decline it.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I'd like to nominate Ken Fenner, PressurePros.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Neps.


----------



## ttalbon (Aug 6, 2009)

I'd like to hear the story of Cpainting
http://www.painttalk.com/members/cdpainting-15667/


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

I nominate *LA Painter* because I like this guy. http://www.painttalk.com/members/la-painter-4293/ :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

With sincere apologies to everyone else..

I'll start at the top and nominate daArch. http://www.painttalk.com/members/daarch-1284/

Here's hoping we can give him a PT retirement gift..without actually having to rent a venue, or say anything nice about him.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Steve Richards said:


> With sincere apologies to everyone else..
> 
> I'll start at the top and nominate daArch. http://www.painttalk.com/members/daarch-1284/
> 
> .



I will second the nomination of DaArch. It's a new year, new program. Recognizing the "Grand old man" of PT seems highly appropriate

Surely Bill wouldn't hurt Steve's feelings by declining. If I remember right, I predicted Bill would win at the start of his retirement. Here's to hoping I was right :drink:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

SemiproJohn said:


> Ok, I am going to be the optimist.
> 
> Regardless of how many posts a particular member may have accumulated over time, some members just provide very useful information (in addition to humorous or otherwise more banal stuff) that others (I'm thinking of myself here) can use to improve their businesses/practices/techniques/bottom line.
> 
> ...



Broseph...you shoulda' been here 7 years ago.
Wild wild west, with *lots* of blazing fire fights and hundreds of casualties laying everywhere.

:2guns::turned:

But I digress.

Yeah the cash is sweet, and I can see many valuable new posters emerging since the goal posts have been moved, and regulations strongly enforced.
So while some of us have clocked hundreds of hours, the new crew seems fit to win something or other.

That being said I change my vote to daArch because, Steve put it succinctly.


FWIW...people need to learn how to execute proper links in their nomination posts.

IT'S 2015 FOLKS.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll go with Bill, (daArch), also. No matter what your personal feelings may be, I think that between Bill and PWG, they've given the most to get this forum going and where it is.

Thanks Bill.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm gonna wait for Bender to second Bill's nomination before I decide.:jester:


I imagine at this point Cricket is thinking "Holy crap, are these guys painters or psychos?".

And the answer is "yes".


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I nominate jacobs. He is new and sounds like he could use the extra cash to cover that sub that's trying to screw him over.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Bender said:


> lol
> you already excluded yourself months ago
> http://www.painttalk.com/f2/nominations-august-2014-paint-pro-month-28734/#post504711


Thank you Dan for filing away what I have said - that's gotta be tough with all the posts I've made.

But to answer your remembrance of what I said back in July, I will point out that I also posted this

http://www.painttalk.com/f15/announcement-changes-paint-pro-month-program-32089/#post583105

You see, apparently I do have my price. As that old punch line goes, "Madam, what you are has been established, we are just haggling over the price"  :lol:

Apologies if I have lessen myself in your eyes. :notworthy:

But with the nominations now given me, and the PPOTQ given every four months, and the bump of the prize money, I and Mitt Romney will enter the race, despite past assurances. :thumbsup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I would like to see George Z get nominated. He strikes me as a person that really cares about his employees. Not unlike Repaint Florida, who also strikes me as someone who cares more about his people assets rather than being the smartest guy in the room. But I can only vote for one of them at this time.

There's no dispute, IMO, that George has steadily provided solid advice, and examples on managing people.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> These nominations threads brings out a lot of feelings :laughing:


Apparently so. 

Back to topic, I'm gonna second Straight Lines again. He doesn't post much lately cuz he's busy pumping paint, and in one of the older threads I read, he was going toe to toe with the sloppy drywall guys. :thumbup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Please everyone, 

lets make sure George Z gets enough nominations to make him eligible for PPOTQ.

Thanks!

John


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Arch has my most important, highly anticipated nod yes, for the loot.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

The thing is, there is no reason a few members should ruin it for everyone else. I, for one, won't let that happen. The idiots pulling this crap know who they are, and to be honest, over-moderating or not, I have no problem pulling out the ban hammer and giving them a 90 day vacation.

Cricket put in a lot of time and effort getting this going for you guys. Don't like it? Don't participate. Keep your comments to yourself and go to a different thread.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Enough is enough.

Normally I have the patience of a saint, but I am pretty close to reaching my limit. 

This thread is closed while I remove all of the comment unrelated to nominating our next set of members for the Paint Pro of the Quarter award.

*When I re-open the thread any member who continues to bicker or debate the program will receive a vacation from the community.*

It is really simply, if you don't want to participate, then don't.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

This thread will now be reopened for nominations.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Min nominate George z


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

George z has my vote.


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

New guy (sort of) nominating daArc
Thank you Bill


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Nominate daarch


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

CApainter said:


> I would like to see George Z get nominated. He strikes me as a person that really cares about his employees. Not unlike Repaint Florida, who also strikes me as someone who cares more about his people assets rather than being the smartest guy in the room. But I can only vote for one of them at this time.
> 
> There's no dispute, IMO, that George has steadily provided solid advice, and examples on managing people.



I 3rd that. George Z has been a big help to me. He embodies the best of what this site is about.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Maybe I missed something, but this is just nominating? right? so nominating the same person over and over is just wasting time? If the person is already nominated then wait to actually vote. Right????????????

Ms Cricket?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

If you haven't nominated any one here is the place, if you did already time to wait for the voting.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Maybe I missed something, but this is just nominating? right? so nominating the same person over and over is just wasting time? If the person is already nominated then wait to actually vote. Right????????????
> 
> Ms Cricket?


The top 5 nominations will determine who is in the final vote so yes, it is necessary because this will be determined by the final count in this thread.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Ha! Take that Chrisn! Lol


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Ha! Take that Chrisn! Lol


it was a valid question, I think


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

It is a valid question.
For some reason, some members think getting a nomination means they'll be included in the final voting.
Ridesarize only got 1 nomination, so he wasn't included in the vote, and he hasn't been back since!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I nominate DaArch as well


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> It is a valid question.
> For some reason, some members think getting a nomination means they'll be included in the final voting.
> Ridesarize only got 1 nomination, so he wasn't included in the vote, and he hasn't been back since!


Do you think his feelings were hurt?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Do you think his feelings were hurt?


HA! Yeah.
What I think he thought :blink:, is that Cricket snubbed him because he wasn't a "member of the club" or something (but he just didn't understand how it worked).

Sorry Cricket, I know we're not supposed to talk about other stuff in here. I was just responding to Ewing.

You can delete this, and if anyone should get banned for it, I think it's Ewing.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Also, if you've already nominated someone, that's it. Don't nominate anyone else.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> HA! Yeah.
> What I think he thought :blink:, is that Cricket snubbed him because he wasn't a "member of the club" or something (but he just didn't understand how it worked).
> 
> Sorry Cricket, I know we're not supposed to talk about other stuff in here. I was just responding to Ewing.
> ...


Wait a minute buddy! I was responding to your "For some reason, some members think getting a nomination means they'll be included in the final voting.
Ridesarize only got 1 nomination, so he wasn't included in the vote, and he hasn't been back since!" This makes you the derailer. 

Guess we are all on our tippy toes, walking on eggshells, covering our tracks, securing a paper trail.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Chrisn was the initial derail-er (post #34).
But I do think it's important that people realize that multiple nominations (from different members) is imperative to insure that person is included in the final vote.
(as per Crickets post #36)

So...I was being helpful. And not derailing. I guess Chrisn's actually the one that should be banned. Sorry, Ewing.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> Chrisn was the initial derail-er (post #34).
> But I do think it's important that people realize that multiple nominations (from different members) is imperative to insure that person is included in the final vote.
> (as per Crickets post #36)
> 
> So...I was being helpful. And not derailing. I guess Chrisn's actually the one that should be banned. Sorry, Ewing.


We are all treading on a grey matter, better be safe and just retreat from the thread and hope for the best.

Best of luck to all nominee's!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> Chrisn was the initial derail-er (post #34).
> But I do think it's important that people realize that multiple nominations (from different members) is imperative to insure that person is included in the final vote.
> (as per Crickets post #36)
> 
> So...I was being helpful. And not derailing. I guess Chrisn's actually the one that should be banned. Sorry, Ewing.


hey


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

These types of sincere questions are fine, such as how the nomination process works.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

RH said:


> Also, if you've already nominated someone, that's it. Don't nominate anyone else.



I think I messed that one up. I just like nominating all you all-stars!


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

If you have not yet nominated someone, NOW is the time to do it!


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I would like to nominate Gough.
http://www.painttalk.com/members/gough-7630/


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> I would like to nominate Gough.
> http://www.painttalk.com/members/gough-7630/


Thanks for the nomination, but I'm still declining.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Gough said:


> Thanks for the nomination, but I'm still declining.


 Can I still nominate someone else since you decline?


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Can I still nominate someone else since you decline?


Yes, you may.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I would like to nominate cdpainting. 

Since I've joined the site you've been one of the most interesting posters. I also find myself reading threads you've started, or looking at the comments you make abd seeing if I can incorporate then in my business. We are also in similar situations when it comes to business in having a partner and how to deal/work with it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

journeymanPainter said:


> I would like to nominate cdpainting.
> 
> Since I've joined the site you've been one of the most interesting posters. I also find myself reading threads you've started, or looking at the comments you make abd seeing if I can incorporate then in my business. We are also in similar situations when it comes to business in having a partner and how to deal/work with it.


I concur


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Tomorrow is the final day to enter a nomination for our 1st quarter. If you haven't done so yet, enter your nomination NOW!


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Gabe of Ewing Painting if he is not nominated previously.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

It's about time a Florida guy got some attention...

I nominate Jeff from RepaintFlorida. He has been posting some particularly helpful and insightful stuff this month and I feel confident in assuming that I am not the only one devouring his insights pertaining to marketing (videos, customer lists) and techniques and equipment used for painting kitchen cabinets, doors, pool enclosures and the like.

He has always been friendly, informative, and transparent...he says what he means and means what he says.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I would like to nominate RepaintFlorida.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

*Last Chance!*
Today is your last chance to enter your nomination!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I think I'll create an extra username so I can nominate myself. Lol. Ok not really. Now if someone does nominate me and its a new guy I'll look really bad. Haha


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I will go with Repaint Florida..


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> Apparently so.
> 
> Back to topic, I'm gonna second Straight Lines again. He doesn't post much lately cuz he's busy pumping paint, and in one of the older threads I read, he was going toe to toe with the sloppy drywall guys. :thumbup:


I assume that seconding a nomination as I did here counts in the nomination tally. Yes?

Just wanted to make sure my nomination of Straight Lines is counted.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> I assume that seconding a nomination as I did here counts in the nomination tally. Yes?
> 
> Just wanted to make sure my nomination of Straight Lines is counted.



Correct.


----------

